# Australia a better place to live?



## saadsalman37

Is it better to live in New Zealand or Australia (in terms of job availability, economic future, weather, lifestyle, natural beauty, and property values)? Have you lived in both places? And What are the best places to visit in Australia?


----------



## megabuff

more Kiwis move here than Aussies move there i think lol.

for visiting, Sydney Melbourne Brisbane white sundays barrier reef


----------



## NehaSharma20

*Australia to live*

Australia seems as land of golden opportunities where one can get an unforgettable experiences by landed over there and avail lucrative jobs offers in any related field of study. The country is attracting most outsiders as being spectacular infrastructure development, calm beaches and peaceful work atmosphere. With having advanced living standards and positive attitude, it boosts and strengthens the economy in a global worldwide. You can take pleasure of immense facilities once you reach in Australia like quality of education programs, better career prospects, free Medicare services and so on.


----------



## gratefulfrank

There are more job opportunities and innovations in Australia but if you ask me, I'd choose New Zealand because of the landscapes and lifestyle, and I think it's more peaceful.


----------



## qtix

more Kiwis move here than Aussies move there i think lol.


----------



## jayblesz

There are benefits of both. Australia being a bigger country, has more opportunities. I have relatives that have lived in both for 10+ years and they ultimately chose Australia as their preferred place to live...


----------



## BudouSuki

Depends what you're seeking in life, and what your qualifications are. NZ is a slightly more laid-back place compared to Australia. Jobs aren't as plentiful though (not to say Australia is good in this regard either though)


----------



## NehaSharma20

Well, it can be a bit hard to parse between Australia and New Zealand when it comes to living the best days of your life with high standards and decent lifestyle. Both the countries are just like siblings that are located close to each other. It is no surprise that both the countries have the most stunning landscapes across the globe. When it comes to opportunities, both the countries provide the immigrants with a plethora of opportunities that can help you make a roaring success. So, no matter where you immigrate, both the countries are the best options to move to on a permanent basis and are worth it.


----------

